# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  پیغام خطای Unfortunately, program has stopped

## ehsan 7sky

سلام دوستان
من یه برنامه اولیه در حد همون Hello World نوشتم ولی موقعی که پروژه رو Run میکنم برنامه اجرا نمیشه و پیغام Unfortunately, program has stopped نمایش داده میشه
*من از Intellij IDEA استفاده میکنم
*ماشین مجازی بدون هیچ مشکلی ران میشه
*برنامه هم بدون خطا Compile میشه


unf.jpg
با توجه به این نکات به نظرتون مشکل از کجاست؟

سپاس

----------


## hamyd_reza

----------

----------


## ehsan 7sky

> این نکان کمکی نمیکنه که! ، متن خطا رو بزار از logcat


تو قسمت Logcat تو قسمت Device کلی خطا هست !!!
چند خط آخرش اینه:



 07-29 11:06:32.103: ERROR/ActivityThread(1730): Service  com.android.exchange.ExchangeService has leaked ServiceConnection  com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy$Proxy  Connection@b60bf480  that was originally bound here
        android.app.ServiceConnectionLeaked: Service  com.android.exchange.ExchangeService has leaked ServiceConnection  com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy$Proxy  Connection@b60bf480  that was originally bound here
        at android.app.LoadedApk$ServiceDispatcher.<init>(Loa  dedApk.java:969)
        at android.app.LoadedApk.getServiceDispatcher(LoadedA  pk.java:863)
        at android.app.ContextImpl.bindService(ContextImpl.ja  va:1418)
        at android.app.ContextImpl.bindService(ContextImpl.ja  va:1407)
        at android.content.ContextWrapper.bindService(Context  Wrapper.java:473)
        at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.setTa  sk(ServiceProxy.java:157)
        at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.setTa  sk(ServiceProxy.java:145)
        at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.test(  ServiceProxy.java:191)
        at com.android.exchange.ExchangeService$7.run(Exchang  eService.java:1850)
        at com.android.emailcommon.utility.Utility$2.doInBack  ground(Utility.java:551)
        at com.android.emailcommon.utility.Utility$2.doInBack  ground(Utility.java:549)
        at android.os.AsyncTask$2.call(AsyncTask.java:287)
        at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.jav  a:234)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(  ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1080)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run  (ThreadPoolExecutor.java:573)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)
07-29 11:06:32.123: ERROR/StrictMode(1730): null
        android.app.ServiceConnectionLeaked: Service  com.android.exchange.ExchangeService has leaked ServiceConnection  com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy$Proxy  Connection@b60bf480  that was originally bound here
        at android.app.LoadedApk$ServiceDispatcher.<init>(Loa  dedApk.java:969)
        at android.app.LoadedApk.getServiceDispatcher(LoadedA  pk.java:863)
        at android.app.ContextImpl.bindService(ContextImpl.ja  va:1418)
        at android.app.ContextImpl.bindService(ContextImpl.ja  va:1407)
        at android.content.ContextWrapper.bindService(Context  Wrapper.java:473)
        at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.setTa  sk(ServiceProxy.java:157)
        at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.setTa  sk(ServiceProxy.java:145)
        at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.test(  ServiceProxy.java:191)
        at com.android.exchange.ExchangeService$7.run(Exchang  eService.java:1850)
        at com.android.emailcommon.utility.Utility$2.doInBack  ground(Utility.java:551)
        at com.android.emailcommon.utility.Utility$2.doInBack  ground(Utility.java:549)
        at android.os.AsyncTask$2.call(AsyncTask.java:287)
        at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.jav  a:234)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(  ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1080)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run  (ThreadPoolExecutor.java:573)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)
07-29 11:06:32.133: WARN/ActivityManager(1228): Unbind failed: could not find connection for android.os.BinderProxy@b6484898

----------


## hamyd_reza

----------

----------


## ehsan 7sky

> اگه به اینترنت وصل هستین اونو قطع کنید ، بعد کل خطاها رو پاک کنید ، چند لحظه صبر کنید اگه خطایی چیزی نیومد برنامه تون رو اجرا کنید تا خطای برنامتون معلوم بشه ، الان اثری از برنامه شما نیست.


متاسفانه بازم مثل قبل گلی خطا میده، بیشترینش هم این خطاست:

07-29 11:35:16.762: INFO/Choreographer(1218): Skipped 2259 frames!  The application may be doing too much work on its main thread.


یه نکته ای که هست من وقتی ADV رو بصورت دستی Run میکنم این خطا نمایش داده میشه


Starting emulator for AVD 'ehsan'
emulator: Failed to open the HAX device!
HAX is not working and emulator runs in emulation mode
emulator: Open HAX device failed



ممکنه کلا SDKم مشکل داشته باشه؟

----------


## rubiks.kde

توی برنامتون کار شبکه ایی (مثل وصل شدن به اینترنت و ..) انجام میدید؟

----------


## ehsan 7sky

> توی برنامتون کار شبکه ایی (مثل وصل شدن به اینترنت و ..) انجام میدید؟


نه دوست گرامی، گفتم که یه برنامه در حد Hello World هستش :)))))

----------


## darkenerboy

اقا این سورس hello world رو بزار ببینیم چه کردی !  :متفکر: 
از این خطایی که گذاشتی چیزی در نمیاد !  :متعجب:

----------


## ehsan 7sky

> اقا این سورس hello world رو بزار ببینیم چه کردی ! 
> از این خطایی که گذاشتی چیزی در نمیاد !


دوست گرامی من تو برنامه نویسی اندروید تازه کارم این کدی هم که نوشتم از روی یه فیلم آموزشی بودش
اینم سورس:

package com.example.untitled1;

import android.app.Activity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.CompoundButton;
import android.widget.EditText;
import android.widget.Toast;


public class MyActivity extends Activity implements View.OnClickListener {
    /**
     * Called when the activity is first created.
     */
    @Override
    public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.main);
        CompoundButton btn= (CompoundButton) findViewById(R.id.button);
        EditText et= (EditText) findViewById(R.id.editText);
        btn.setOnClickListener(this);


        Toast.makeText(this, "onCreate", 1).show();

    }
    public void onClick(View v)
    {
        finish();

    }
    protected void onStart() {
        super.onStart();



    }

----------


## darkenerboy

اوه اوه اوه  :متعجب: 
اینا چیه نوشتی ؟  :متفکر: 
اینم کد ساده ای که همین کار رو میکنه ! (فکر کنم  :لبخند گشاده!: )

@Override
public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
    super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
    setContentView(R.layout.main);
    
    Button btn= (Button) findViewById(R.id.button);
    EditText et= (EditText) findViewById(R.id.editText);
    
    btn.setOnClickListener(new OnClickListener() {
            
        @Override
        public void onClick(View v) {
            Toast.makeText(this, et.getText().toString(), 1).show();
            finish();
        }
    }
}

تو Notepad تایپ کردم ها
اگه اشتباه داشت خودت یه جوری درستش کن ولی کلی درسته !

----------


## Modernidea

> Starting emulator for AVD 'ehsan'
> emulator: Failed to open the HAX device!
> HAX is not working and emulator runs in emulation mode
> emulator: Open HAX device failed


در این مورد فکر کنم، تنظیماتی که برای Emulator انجام دادید با سخت افزار همخوانی ندارد. 

در مورد خطای موقع اجرای برانامه مراحل زیر را انجام بدید و خطا را در این جا کپی کنید.

1- از Combox موجود در LogCat گزینه Error را انتخاب کنید.
2- LogCat را Clear کنید
3- برنامه را اجرا کنید
4- تمام متن ایجاد شده در LogCat را در این جا کپی کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## ehsan 7sky

> اوه اوه اوه 
> اینا چیه نوشتی ؟ 
> اینم کد ساده ای که همین کار رو میکنه ! (فکر کنم )
> 
> @Override
> public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
>     super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
>     setContentView(R.layout.main);
>     
> ...


باور کن همون شد، جواب نمیده :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## ehsan 7sky

> در این مورد فکر کنم، تنظیماتی که برای Emulator انجام دادید با سخت افزار همخوانی ندارد. 
> 
> در مورد خطای موقع اجرای برانامه مراحل زیر را انجام بدید و خطا را در این جا کپی کنید.
> 
> 1- از Combox موجود در LogCat گزینه Error را انتخاب کنید.
> 2- LogCat را Clear کنید
> 3- برنامه را اجرا کنید
> 4- تمام متن ایجاد شده در LogCat را در این جا کپی کنید.
> 
> موفق باشید.


دوست گرامی با این کار هم بازم خیلی طولانیه لیست خطاها  :گیج: 



 08-03 12:07:14.780: ERROR/BatteryService(1212): usbOnlinePath not found
  08-03 12:07:14.780: ERROR/BatteryService(1212): wirelessOnlinePath not found
  08-03 12:07:14.780: ERROR/BatteryService(1212): batteryVoltagePath not found
  08-03 12:07:14.780: ERROR/BatteryService(1212): batteryTemperaturePath not found
  08-03 12:07:14.990: ERROR/PowerManagerService-JNI(1212): Couldn't load power module (No such file or directory)
  08-03 12:07:15.370: ERROR/SurfaceFlinger(797): ro.sf.lcd_density must be defined as a build property
  08-03 12:07:25.200: ERROR/WVMExtractor(800): Failed to open libwvm.so
  08-03 12:07:25.231: ERROR/Trace(800): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:07:25.821: ERROR/WVMExtractor(800): Failed to open libwvm.so
  08-03 12:07:25.921: ERROR/EventHub(1212): could not get driver version for /dev/input/mouse0, Not a typewriter
  08-03 12:07:25.921: ERROR/EventHub(1212): could not get driver version for /dev/input/mice, Not a typewriter
  08-03 12:07:26.091: ERROR/Trace(1212): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:07:27.231: ERROR/CommandListener(794): Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/wlan0/disable_ipv6: No such file or directory
  08-03 12:07:27.241: ERROR/WifiStateMachine(1212): Failed to disable IPv6: java.lang.IllegalStateException: command '1 interface ipv6 wlan0 disable' failed with '400 1 Failed to change IPv6 state (No such file or directory)'
  08-03 12:07:27.421: ERROR/MobileDataStateTracker(1212): default: Ignoring feature request because could not acquire PhoneService
  08-03 12:07:27.421: ERROR/MobileDataStateTracker(1212): default: Could not enable APN type "default"
  08-03 12:07:29.741: ERROR/Trace(1302): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:07:29.781: ERROR/Netd(794): exec() res=768 for /system/bin/ip6tables -F fw_INPUT
  08-03 12:07:29.941: ERROR/Netd(794): exec() res=768 for /system/bin/ip6tables -F fw_OUTPUT
  08-03 12:07:30.041: ERROR/VoldConnector(1212): NDC Command {3 volume mount /mnt/sdcard} took too long (747ms)
  08-03 12:07:30.331: ERROR/Netd(794): exec() res=768 for /system/bin/ip6tables -F fw_FORWARD
  08-03 12:07:30.361: ERROR/NetdConnector(1212): NDC Command {2 firewall disable} took too long (957ms)
  08-03 12:07:30.391: ASSERT/SystemServer(1212): BOOT FAILURE making Network Managment Service ready
          java.lang.IllegalStateException: command '2 firewall disable' failed with '400 2 Firewall command failed'
          at com.android.server.NetworkManagementService.setFir  ewallEnabled(NetworkManagementService.java:1446)
          at com.android.server.NetworkManagementService.prepar  eNativeDaemon(NetworkManagementService.java:376)
          at com.android.server.NetworkManagementService.system  Ready(NetworkManagementService.java:213)
          at com.android.server.ServerThread$3.run(SystemServer  .java:882)
          at com.android.server.am.ActivityManagerService.syste  mReady(ActivityManagerService.java:7869)
          at com.android.server.ServerThread.run(SystemServer.j  ava:866)
          Caused by: com.android.server.NativeDaemonConnector$NativeDae  monFailureException: command '2 firewall disable' failed with '400 2 Firewall command failed'
          at com.android.server.NativeDaemonConnector.execute(N  ativeDaemonConnector.java:348)
          at com.android.server.NativeDaemonConnector.executeFo  rList(NativeDaemonConnector.java:285)
          at com.android.server.NativeDaemonConnector.execute(N  ativeDaemonConnector.java:251)
          at com.android.server.NetworkManagementService.setFir  ewallEnabled(NetworkManagementService.java:1443)
          ... 5 more
  08-03 12:07:31.101: ERROR/Netd(794): exec() res=768 for /system/bin/ip6tables -F fw_INPUT
  08-03 12:07:31.251: ERROR/Netd(794): exec() res=768 for /system/bin/ip6tables -F fw_OUTPUT
  08-03 12:07:31.411: ERROR/Netd(794): exec() res=768 for /system/bin/ip6tables -F fw_FORWARD
  08-03 12:07:31.451: ASSERT/SystemServer(1212): BOOT FAILURE making Connectivity Service ready
          java.lang.IllegalStateException: command '3 firewall disable' failed with '400 3 Firewall command failed'
          at com.android.server.NetworkManagementService.setFir  ewallEnabled(NetworkManagementService.java:1446)
          at com.android.server.ConnectivityService.setLockdown  Tracker(ConnectivityService.java:3428)
          at com.android.server.ConnectivityService.updateLockd  own***(ConnectivityService.java:3404)
          at com.android.server.ConnectivityService.systemReady  (ConnectivityService.java:1974)
          at com.android.server.ServerThread$3.run(SystemServer  .java:897)
          at com.android.server.am.ActivityManagerService.syste  mReady(ActivityManagerService.java:7869)
          at com.android.server.ServerThread.run(SystemServer.j  ava:866)
          Caused by: com.android.server.NativeDaemonConnector$NativeDae  monFailureException: command '3 firewall disable' failed with '400 3 Firewall command failed'
          at com.android.server.NativeDaemonConnector.execute(N  ativeDaemonConnector.java:348)
          at com.android.server.NativeDaemonConnector.executeFo  rList(NativeDaemonConnector.java:285)
          at com.android.server.NativeDaemonConnector.execute(N  ativeDaemonConnector.java:251)
          at com.android.server.NetworkManagementService.setFir  ewallEnabled(NetworkManagementService.java:1443)
          ... 6 more
  08-03 12:07:32.221: ERROR/Trace(1323): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:07:33.982: ERROR/BluetoothAdapter(1302): Bluetooth binder is null
  08-03 12:07:33.982: ERROR/BluetoothAdapter(1302): Bluetooth binder is null
  08-03 12:07:35.581: ERROR/BluetoothAdapter(1302): Bluetooth binder is null
  08-03 12:07:36.340: ERROR/BluetoothAdapter(1302): Bluetooth binder is null
  08-03 12:07:36.470: ERROR/SurfaceFlinger(797): ro.sf.lcd_density must be defined as a build property
  08-03 12:07:36.551: ERROR/Trace(1363): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:07:37.640: ERROR/SurfaceFlinger(797): ro.sf.lcd_density must be defined as a build property
  08-03 12:07:39.720: ERROR/Trace(1385): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:07:40.520: ERROR/ThrottleService(1212): problem during onPollAlarm: java.lang.IllegalStateException: problem parsing stats: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /proc/net/xt_qtaguid/iface_stat_all: open failed: ENOENT (No such file or directory)
  08-03 12:07:41.400: ERROR/NetdConnector(1212): NDC Command {4 interface setthrottle rmnet0 -1 -1} took too long (761ms)
  08-03 12:07:42.100: ERROR/ActivityThread(1385): Failed to find provider info for com.android.inputmethod.latin.dictionarypack
  08-03 12:07:42.160: ERROR/BinaryDictionaryGetter(1385): Could not find a dictionary pack
  08-03 12:07:42.260: ERROR/UserHistoryDictionary(1385): when loading: file not foundjava.io.FileNotFoundException: /data/data/com.android.inputmethod.latin/files/UserHistoryDictionary.en_US.dict: open failed: ENOENT (No such file or directory)
  08-03 12:07:42.550: ERROR/jdwp(1384): Failed sending reply to debugger: Broken pipe
  08-03 12:07:43.920: ERROR/Trace(1426): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:07:44.170: ERROR/Trace(1451): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:07:44.250: ERROR/Trace(1439): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:07:45.340: ERROR/Trace(1475): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:07:46.000: ERROR/LocationManagerService(1212): no geocoder provider found
  08-03 12:07:47.051: ERROR/BluetoothAdapter(1426): Bluetooth binder is null
  08-03 12:07:47.310: ERROR/BluetoothAdapter(1426): Bluetooth binder is null
  08-03 12:07:50.221: ERROR/SurfaceFlinger(797): ro.sf.lcd_density must be defined as a build property
  08-03 12:07:51.631: ERROR/SurfaceFlinger(797): ro.sf.lcd_density must be defined as a build property
  08-03 12:07:56.351: ERROR/Trace(1502): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:08:01.001: ERROR/SurfaceFlinger(797): ro.sf.lcd_density must be defined as a build property
  08-03 12:08:12.301: ERROR/BluetoothAdapter(1502): Bluetooth binder is null
  08-03 12:08:16.881: ERROR/SurfaceFlinger(797): ro.sf.lcd_density must be defined as a build property
  08-03 12:08:20.461: ERROR/Trace(1535): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:08:22.597: ERROR/BluetoothAdapter(1212): Bluetooth binder is null
  08-03 12:08:22.641: ERROR/BluetoothAdapter(1212): Bluetooth binder is null
  08-03 12:08:22.681: ERROR/WVMExtractor(800): Failed to open libwvm.so
  08-03 12:08:23.391: ERROR/WVMExtractor(800): Failed to open libwvm.so
  08-03 12:08:24.261: ERROR/WVMExtractor(800): Failed to open libwvm.so
  08-03 12:08:24.991: ERROR/WVMExtractor(800): Failed to open libwvm.so
  08-03 12:08:25.951: ERROR/WVMExtractor(800): Failed to open libwvm.so
  08-03 12:08:26.291: ERROR/NetdConnector(1212): NDC Command {6 resolver setdefaultif eth0} took too long (1012ms)
  08-03 12:08:28.071: ERROR/NetdConnector(1212): NDC Command {9 resolver flushif eth0} took too long (809ms)
  08-03 12:08:32.433: ERROR/Trace(1592): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:08:35.052: ERROR/Trace(1628): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:08:35.262: ERROR/AndroidRuntime(1628): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
          java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to instantiate activity ComponentInfo{com.example.untitled1/com.example.untitled1.MyActivity}: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Didn't find class "com.example.untitled1.MyActivity" on path: /data/app/com.example.untitled1-2.apk
          at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(A  ctivityThread.java:2106)
          at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(Ac  tivityThread.java:2230)
          at android.app.ActivityThread.access$600(ActivityThre  ad.java:141)
          at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(Activit  yThread.java:1234)
          at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99  )
          at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)
          at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.jav  a:5039)
          at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
          at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:511)
          at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCa  ller.run(ZygoteInit.java:793)
          at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit  .java:560)
          at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
          Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Didn't find class "com.example.untitled1.MyActivity" on path: /data/app/com.example.untitled1-2.apk
          at dalvik.system.BaseDexClassLoader.findClass(BaseDex  ClassLoader.java:65)
          at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:5  01)
          at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:4  61)
          at android.app.Instrumentation.newActivity(Instrument  ation.java:1054)
          at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(A  ctivityThread.java:2097)
          ... 11 more
  08-03 12:08:35.652: ERROR/Trace(1641): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:08:36.292: ERROR/SurfaceFlinger(797): ro.sf.lcd_density must be defined as a build property
  08-03 12:08:38.992: ERROR/Trace(1670): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:08:39.262: ERROR/SurfaceFlinger(797): ro.sf.lcd_density must be defined as a build property
  08-03 12:08:40.722: ERROR/Trace(1689): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:08:41.701: ERROR/ActivityThread(1689): Service com.android.exchange.ExchangeService has leaked ServiceConnection com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy$Proxy  Connection@b5facd00 that was originally bound here
          android.app.ServiceConnectionLeaked: Service com.android.exchange.ExchangeService has leaked ServiceConnection com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy$Proxy  Connection@b5facd00 that was originally bound here
          at android.app.LoadedApk$ServiceDispatcher.<init>(Loa  dedApk.java:969)
          at android.app.LoadedApk.getServiceDispatcher(LoadedA  pk.java:863)
          at android.app.ContextImpl.bindService(ContextImpl.ja  va:1418)
          at android.app.ContextImpl.bindService(ContextImpl.ja  va:1407)
          at android.content.ContextWrapper.bindService(Context  Wrapper.java:473)
          at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.setTa  sk(ServiceProxy.java:157)
          at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.setTa  sk(ServiceProxy.java:145)
          at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.test(  ServiceProxy.java:191)
          at com.android.exchange.ExchangeService$7.run(Exchang  eService.java:1850)
          at com.android.emailcommon.utility.Utility$2.doInBack  ground(Utility.java:551)
          at com.android.emailcommon.utility.Utility$2.doInBack  ground(Utility.java:549)
          at android.os.AsyncTask$2.call(AsyncTask.java:287)
          at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.jav  a:234)
          at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(  ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1080)
          at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run  (ThreadPoolExecutor.java:573)
          at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)
  08-03 12:08:41.751: ERROR/Trace(1703): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:08:41.781: ERROR/StrictMode(1689): null
          android.app.ServiceConnectionLeaked: Service com.android.exchange.ExchangeService has leaked ServiceConnection com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy$Proxy  Connection@b5facd00 that was originally bound here
          at android.app.LoadedApk$ServiceDispatcher.<init>(Loa  dedApk.java:969)
          at android.app.LoadedApk.getServiceDispatcher(LoadedA  pk.java:863)
          at android.app.ContextImpl.bindService(ContextImpl.ja  va:1418)
          at android.app.ContextImpl.bindService(ContextImpl.ja  va:1407)
          at android.content.ContextWrapper.bindService(Context  Wrapper.java:473)
          at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.setTa  sk(ServiceProxy.java:157)
          at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.setTa  sk(ServiceProxy.java:145)
          at com.android.emailcommon.service.ServiceProxy.test(  ServiceProxy.java:191)
          at com.android.exchange.ExchangeService$7.run(Exchang  eService.java:1850)
          at com.android.emailcommon.utility.Utility$2.doInBack  ground(Utility.java:551)
          at com.android.emailcommon.utility.Utility$2.doInBack  ground(Utility.java:549)
          at android.os.AsyncTask$2.call(AsyncTask.java:287)
          at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.jav  a:234)
          at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(  ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1080)
          at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run  (ThreadPoolExecutor.java:573)
          at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)
  08-03 12:08:44.021: ERROR/Trace(1725): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:08:47.121: ERROR/BluetoothAdapter(1502): Bluetooth binder is null
  08-03 12:08:48.421: ERROR/Trace(1751): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:08:50.191: ERROR/BluetoothAdapter(1502): Bluetooth binder is null
  08-03 12:08:59.907: ERROR/Trace(1765): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:09:01.767: ERROR/Trace(1787): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
  08-03 12:09:19.129: ERROR/ThrottleService(1212): problem during onPollAlarm: java.lang.IllegalStateException: problem parsing stats: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /proc/net/xt_qtaguid/iface_stat_all: open failed: ENOENT (No such file or directory)

----------


## Modernidea

این قسمت از خطا ها مربوط میشه به برنامه شما:



> 08-03 12:08:35.262: ERROR/AndroidRuntime(1628): FATAL EXCEPTION: main         java.lang.RuntimeException:  Unable to instantiate activity  ComponentInfo{com.example.untitled1/com.example.untitled1.MyActivity}:  java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Didn't find class  "com.example.untitled1.MyActivity" on path:  /data/app/com.example.untitled1-2.apk
>          at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(A  ctivityThread.java:2106)
>          at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(Ac  tivityThread.java:2230)
>          at android.app.ActivityThread.access$600(ActivityThre  ad.java:141)
>          at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(Activit  yThread.java:1234)
>          at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99  )
>          at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)
>          at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.jav  a:5039)
>          at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
> ...


با توجه به خطای عنوان شده؛ اگر در اینترنت جستجو کنید، جواب های زیاد پیدا میکنید که دوتا را من میگم:
1- این مسیر را دنبال کنید و انجامش دهید  _Project -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Order and Export
_2- در Manifest باید اول اسم MyActivity یک نقطه بگذارید. (MyActivity.)

منبع:http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4...foundexception

موفق باشید.

----------


## shabgardetanha

سلام من تازه آندروید رو شروع کردم از at bundle  شروع کردم همه تنظیمات رو انجام دادم ماشین مجازی هم اجرا میشه اما مثل پستی که دوستشون در اول تاریک پرسیدن برای اجرای hello word همون خطا در امولاتور میان این متن خطامه
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): Process: com.example.test1, PID: 1693
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{com.example.test1/com.example.test1.MainActivity}: android.util.AndroidRuntimeException: You cannot combine swipe dismissal and the action bar.
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(A  ctivityThread.java:2197)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(Ac  tivityThread.java:2258)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.access$800(ActivityThre  ad.java:138)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(Activit  yThread.java:1209)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:10  2)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:136)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.jav  a:5026)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:515)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCa  ller.run(ZygoteInit.java:777)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit  .java:602)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): Caused by: android.util.AndroidRuntimeException: You cannot combine swipe dismissal and the action bar.
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at com.android.internal.policy.impl.PhoneWindow.reque  stFeature(PhoneWindow.java:277)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at com.android.internal.policy.impl.PhoneWindow.gener  ateLayout(PhoneWindow.java:2889)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at com.android.internal.policy.impl.PhoneWindow.insta  llDecor(PhoneWindow.java:3154)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at com.android.internal.policy.impl.PhoneWindow.setCo  ntentView(PhoneWindow.java:305)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.app.Activity.setContentView(Activity.java:  1930)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.support.v7.app.ActionBarActivity.superSetC  ontentView(ActionBarActivity.java:217)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.support.v7.app.ActionBarActivityDelegateIC  S.setContentView(ActionBarActivityDelegateICS.java  :110)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.support.v7.app.ActionBarActivity.setConten  tView(ActionBarActivity.java:77)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at com.example.test1.MainActivity.onCreate(MainActivi  ty.java:14)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.app.Activity.performCreate(Activity.java:5  242)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(I  nstrumentation.java:1087)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(A  ctivityThread.java:2161)
12-30 17:46:31.133: E/AndroidRuntime(1693): 	... 11 more
خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید
ممنون

----------


## MansoorJ

ببخشید این 1 یک چیه توی این خط کد نوشتید؟؟


 Toast.makeText(this, "onCreate", 1).show();


این به نظرتون درست نیست؟؟

 Toast.makeText(this, "onCreate", Toast.Short_Lenght).show();

----------


## Mohadi

> ببخشید این 1 یک چیه توی این خط کد نوشتید؟؟
> 
> 
>  Toast.makeText(this, "onCreate", 1).show();
> 
> 
> این به نظرتون درست نیست؟؟
> 
>  Toast.makeText(this, "onCreate", Toast.Short_Lenght).show();


دقیقا منم الان میخواستم همین رو تو پاسخ بهش بگم. این عدد گذاشتن توی توست گاهی اوقات باعث خطا میشه.

خطاب به کسی که سوال رو پرسیده :
فایل منیفستت رو هم بذار. اکس ام ال رو هم واسه محکم کاری بذاری که بهتر میشه.

----------


## shabgardetanha

سلام جواب ها جواب منه؟!!
من کدی ننوشتم فقط همون hello word که خود اندروید پیش فرض قرار داده  که اونم خطا میداد الان با ماشین you wave اجرا کردم اجرا شد ولی همون خطا ها درایکیلیپس هست الان مشکل آینه وقتی میخواهم کنترل edit text  اضافه کنم که پنجره دیزاین مات میشه و اجازه قرار دادن کنترل رو نمیده و این پیغام میاد
﻿Exception raised during rendering: java.lang.System.arraycopy([CI[CII)V
Exception details are logged in Window > Show View > Error Log

خطا های log همون بالایی هاست چکار کنم؟

----------


## shabgardetanha

﻿سلام من برا محاسبه حاصل جمع دو عدد این کدها رو نوشتم
داخل mainactivity.java
public class MainActivity extends ActionBarActivity	

	@Override
	protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
		num1=(EditText) findViewById(R.id.editText1);
		num2=(EditText) findViewById(R.id.editText2);
		btn=(Button) findViewById(R.id.button1);
		res=(TextView) findViewById(R.id.textView1);


		btn.setOnClickListener(new OnClickListener() {


			public void onClick(View arg0) {

				 n1=Integer.parseInt(num1.getText().toString());
				 n2=Integer.parseInt(num2.getText().toString());
				 int s=n1+n2;
				 res.setText(s);

			}

		});
	}

}
نمای کلی در you wave اجرا میشه دو تا عدد وارد می کنم روی کلید محاسبه که کلید می کنم تا حاصل جمع رو بده پیغام میاد
unfortunately , myapp has stopped
این هم خطاهای داخل eclipse که میاد


01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): android.content.res.Resources$NotFoundException: String resource ID #0x8
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at android.content.res.Resources.getText(Resources.ja  va:247)
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at android.widget.TextView.setText(TextView.java:3473  )
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at com.example.myapp.MainActivity$1.onClick(MainActiv  ity.java:41)
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at android.view.View.performClick(View.java:3511)
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at android.view.View$PerformClick.run(View.java:14105  )
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:605  )
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:92  )
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.jav  a:4424)
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:511)
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCa  ller.run(ZygoteInit.java:784)
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit  .java:551)
01-03 11:53:30.154: E/AndroidRuntime(7230): 	at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
خواهش می کنم
یکی کمک کنه
ممنون

----------


## MansoorJ

res.setText(s.Tostring());

----------


## shabgardetanha

سلام ممنون آره درست شد اصلا حواسم به تبدیل نبود
فقط چرا برنامه مثل vs هنگام کامپایل خطا نداد تا متوجه بشم چطور میتونم برنامه رو trace کنم؟ از این خطاهایی که گذاشته چطور میشود این خطا رو فهمید؟ ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.
و آیا راهی هست بشه فهمید کی کاربر گوشی رو از حالت قفل در میاره و روشنش میکنه تا بشه برنامه رو اجرا کرد؟یا یه پیغام داد
و چطور برنامه رو خروجی بگیرم و روگوشی اجرا کنم؟ ببخشید سوالات زیاد شد

----------


## shabgardetanha

کسی نمیدونه؟

----------

